# WOW Re-Mapper (The Hand Held Unit)



## Avante524

Hello

As i'm sure some of you are aware WOW have been developing a handheld re-mapper and I have now used one of the pre-production units and I thought I would let you know how I got on.

First impressions are good with the unit being a nice size, easily handled without being too small, and a easy to read LCD screen.

With this being a pre-production unit I did have couple of small hiccups, first was my laptop running on Vista would not accept the re-mappers software, this was very quickly sorted out by Dave at WOW.

Second thing was the re-mapper would not power up when I connected it to the OBD socket in my motorhome, phoned Dave at WOW and he run through the various things that would stop the unit from powering up, and would you believe it, there was not a fuse in place on the fuse board for the OBD socket, so one spare fuse and one minute later the re-mapper is up and running.

The instructions are so easy to follow, you hook up the unit to your OBD socket, then the unit tells you what to do and how to download a copy of the original ECU programme into the handheld unit, and it really is just a case of pushing a few buttons and about two minutes of your time.

Then you connect the re-mapper to your PC or laptop, download the copy of your ECU programme and then e-mail it to WOW.

Next you will get a e-mail from WOW with two attachments
1. Economy and 1. Power
you then download these onto the re-mapper, again this is all really easy, so now what you have is your own re-mapper with a choice of ECU tunes in it for Original, Economy, and Power.

You then take the unit to your motorhome hook it up to the OBD and upload the tune of your choice, im sorry if this all sounds a bit long winded in reading this but the reality is its all very quick and very easy.

I then picked a nice circular route with some straights and a couple of long uphill sections.
First I did the route on the 'original' tune and made some mental notes whilst driving.
Next I loaded up the 'Power' tune (this took less than two minutes) and set off on the identical route, it was like a different engine it revved easier and quicker and with no doubt at all it was faster.
Next I loaded up the 'Economy' tune and again set off on the exact same route, now at this time I could not tell you if it is more economical as I did not go for a long run, but what I can say is the 'Economy' tune made the motorhome much easier and more pleasant to drive than the 'Original' tune of the ECU giving you a stronger and smoother drive away from junctions, roundabouts, etc. So even if the economy tune did not change my MPG by much it is so worth it for the change in the driveability of the motorhome.

I'll post again and let you know how I get on over the next two weeks or so (time allowing) but I would say that overall this is a excellent product with fantastic back up from WOW, give them a call with any questions you have (technical or costs) and let them know you read this here.

Cheers.  Still Smiling


----------



## jhelm

Is this something that can be bought and sent by mail?


----------



## javea

Hi Avante - do you have a 2.3 or 3.0 litre engine?


----------



## Avante524

Hello jhelm

yes the re-mapper will be sent out to you by post.
The unit is 15cm W x 9cm H x 3cm D and weighs in at 600 grammes and thats complete with the two data cables.
Excellent fast service from WOW with fantastic technical back up, although I would think with the finished product you will not need any technical help as the unit guides you through the various stages very easily.
Hope this helps, but if you need any further technical or financial information give WOW a call they are really helpful.

Cheers.  Still Smiling.


----------



## Avante524

Hello javea03730

I have the 2.8jtd with a auto gearbox and the re-mapper has made the whole unit easier and more pleasant to drive, if you have any real technical questions give them (WOW) a call I found them really helpful.

Cheers.  Still Smiling.


----------



## ingram

This seems to resolve one of the concerns that I had about having the 'vans ecu re-mapped in that with this system you can reload the map in the event of it being 'lost' for some reason. Sounds good.

I did have a look at the 'WOW' website this morning but it wasn't working properly. Unable to select any vehicles. Maybe being updated .....

Harvey


----------



## Avante524

Hello ingram

that was one of my fears, getting the ECU done and then a garage setting the ECU back to original, with this unit you can update, change your ECU when you want or need it, you can even change it during a trip as the terrain changes, Brilliant eh.

Cheers  Still Smiling.


----------



## ingram

WOW website still not working right but if you want to look at this device go to:--

http://www.you-tune.co.uk

It seems that you have a choice of buying one 'tuned file' or two although there is an error in that both options are labelled 'Click here to buy with one tuned file' !

Obviously buying two files will cost more than buying one.

Harvey


----------



## Avante524

Hello ingram

when you purchase the re-mapper from WOW it arrives with no maps on it, you then load a copy of your original onto the re-mapper e-mail it to WOW and you get two maps back.
1 @ Power and 1 @ Economy.
you also still have a copy of your original map loaded on the re-mapper, so you can decide which map you have at which time (choice of 3).
It all works really well, quickly and above all it was really easy to use.

Cheers.  Still Smiling.

p.s. Once the re-mapper has all 3 maps on it you do not need access to a PC or laptop to change between the maps on your ECU, just the re-mapper


----------



## 96299

HI

How much are we talking for one of these units ? I cant see a price mentioned yet.

steve


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Chigman said:


> HI
> 
> How much are we talking for one of these units ? I cant see a price mentioned yet.
> 
> steve


Hiya Steve, from the website, it looks it's gonna cost you 400 of you finest English pounds - not cheap, but I wonder if you get what you pay for?

_Edit: Correction it looks they're on special for vans at £299 + VAT (345 for round figures)

Double Edit: no it doesn't, the 299 is for a chip, the 400 still stands for the box, as you were _


----------



## ingram

Avante524 said:


> Hello ingram
> 
> when you purchase the re-mapper from WOW it arrives with no maps on it, you then load a copy of your original onto the re-mapper e-mail it to WOW and you get two maps back.
> 1 @ Power and 1 @ Economy.
> you also still have a copy of your original map loaded on the re-mapper, so you can decide which map you have at which time (choice of 3).
> It all works really well, quickly and above all it was really easy to use.
> 
> Cheers.  Still Smiling.
> 
> p.s. Once the re-mapper has all 3 maps on it you do not need access to a PC or laptop to change between the maps on your ECU, just the re-mapper


That is not quite how it seems from their website. You may have got your original map, plus *two* others on your demo / trial unit but according to the WOW website you can buy either *one* remap ( in addition, presumably to your original ) or *two* remaps. You can choose either an economy remap or a power remap or both. One will cost £397 and two will cost £447......well, that is how I read it but you need to go to:--

http://www.you-tune.co.uk/

to find it I understand your explanation of how to get the maps but you don't get a 'power' and an 'economy' unless you order and pay the extra for two rather than one.

Harvey


----------



## Avante524

Hello ingram

I went onto the web and had a look and I would say you are 100% correct, I must apologise if i've misled anyone but as per my posting this is how I had it explained to me or i've picked it up wrong, yes my unit is pre-production and it may have been used as a test but I would still say the end result is very good on two main facts.
1. If you purchase a unit with 1 tune on it plus your original, thats yours
and if at a later date say a garage returns your ecu to its original map you can then remap it yourself at no extra cost and no extra travelling, you can also if you wish return the map back to original before you trade in or sell it on.
2. I have my Burstner 2.8ltr done on the Economy map (at the moment)and find it a real pleasure to drive now, I have also found it pulls away from junctions etc easier with a lot less throttle, and also when on a long uphill section it maintains its speed with very little extra throttle which translates into better mpg, I do hope to get the mpg worked out as soon as possible and I will post the findings on here (but it looks really good so far)

It may be better to give WOW a quick call and have a chat with them you will find them really helpful

Cheers  Still Smiling.


----------



## CliveMott

What worries me is if the engine goes BANG who did the mods to it? Who would be liable for a heafty bill?. Look in the mirror OK.
Tempting to play with though but you need to think such things through very carefully and consider the risks, especially if you have a big beast of a motorhome and the engine could be poking out more power / torque for a lot of the time. PVC,s not so much of a worry I guess unless you spend lots of time on German Autobahns at Mac 1.

Take care

C.


----------



## Avante524

Hello

I have to agree with CliveMott on the big bang theory, but you would have to be very silly to thrash on with a big MH, we generally do not go over the 55 - 60mph and what we have found with having the Economy map the throttle position is more off than on (less revs required), this is where we are finding the MH more of a pleasure to be in and drive.
I know when reading up on this there are huge tolerances built into these engines so they can be shipped worldwide with little or no adjustment to cope with local conditions and fuel quality, let face it very few MH owners will cover the mileage that these engines are capable of or drive them (hopefully!) in the manner of white van man as reported on the news).

Cheers.  Still Smiling


----------



## teemyob

*Boosting*



Avante524 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have to agree with CliveMott on the big bang theory, but you would have to be very silly to thrash on with a big MH, we generally do not go over the 55 - 60mph and what we have found with having the Economy map the throttle position is more off than on (less revs required), this is where we are finding the MH more of a pleasure to be in and drive.
> I know when reading up on this there are huge tolerances built into these engines so they can be shipped worldwide with little or no adjustment to cope with local conditions and fuel quality, let face it very few MH owners will cover the mileage that these engines are capable of or drive them (hopefully!) in the manner of white van man as reported on the news).
> 
> Cheers.  Still Smiling


But would the Manufacturers not be offering more boosters themselves?.


----------



## Avante524

Hello Teemyob

I would think the market for these for a company like Fiat would be far too small and not worth the costs of tooling, marketing, research, etc, and I would also think the large fleet sales market would not want anything other than a bog standard van for next to nothing so there is no reason why Fiat would put any extra cost/work into a product they can sell by the lorry load in a one fits all format.

Cheers.  Still Smiling


----------



## teemyob

*Line of thinking*



Avante524 said:


> Hello Teemyob
> 
> I would think the market for these for a company like Fiat would be far too small and not worth the costs of tooling, marketing, research, etc, and I would also think the large fleet sales market would not want anything other than a bog standard van for next to nothing so there is no reason why Fiat would put any extra cost/work into a product they can sell by the lorry load in a one fits all format.
> 
> Cheers.  Still Smiling


And as such would not be able to charge a fortune for Production models with more powerful versions of the same Engine.

As for example

209/211/213/215

Soon to be

Mercedes 209/213/216


----------



## CliveMott

Cards on the table folks, a couple of shows back one of the miriad of companies offering re-mapping actually offered me a free performance re-map at that show so I could report back to him at the next show how much better the vehicle drove. I guess they wanted some free publicity. I was tempted to give it a try and went and slept on it overnight. The upshot was that for me and our motorhome I was just not prepared to take the risk of reduced reliability and said "thanks but no thanks". So even when it was offered for free I said no.

Don,t forget a few years back I had all the performance mods going done on a Landrover Disco. It cost me two new clutches, first one standard that slipped from day 1 then a bigger diameter military clutch with stronger springs. Then the engine needed an electric fan for extra cooling, then some stiffer anti-roll bars so it went round corners. Then some additional sound deadening material on the bulkhead. The flexible piping used as a connection between the intercooler and turbo had to be replaced as it blew off with the increased turbo pressure.
But the Disco was a few years old and more of a "toy". 
But for our new motorhome it was not for us.

Even if it doesnt go BANG having a head gasket go in the middle of Euroland is a tad more than inconvienient!

C.


----------



## teemyob

*Tune*

I tried it on our Audi A2.

Went like stink, a small Bomb. Even better on Fuel according to the Trip.

However, it blew smoke out like never before. Got it reset.


----------



## Avante524

Hello

It would be interesting to find out what percentage of re-maps have been the cause of major problems on a MH and what percentage have been re-mapped with no ill affects at all.
At the moment I have found our MH to be running much better, smoother and quieter with no excess smoke even on kickdown.
My partner who has not been involved with the re-mapping process drove the MH for the first time this week and she could not believe how much smoother the engine felt, she also thought it was quieter and was a much more relaxed drive, but yes I will be watching my mirrors and listening to any strange noises but truth be told i'd be doing that anyway.

Cheers.  Still Smiling.


----------



## CliveMott

Have to agree about smoke, In the end the Disco had to be wound back a tad to make it politically acceptable.

New vehicle manufacturers have to comply with ever more stringent emission requirements for new vehicles. But the MOT test levels are set to allow well maintained old bangers to pass. It is this wide margin that the re-mapping eats into to achieve the increased performance. Listen to all the waffle if you like but to get more acceleration while your turbo speeds up you just have to put more fuel in. More fuel with the same amount of air = more smoke.

C.


----------



## 108370

I have remapped every diesel car that I have owned, ( 6 ).

IF the map is done correctly by a recognised company then it will always result in better performance. Economy can be improved but only if you drive in the same way as before the remap.

There should be no smoke from the engine under normal driving . However if you have used a light throttle or only driven around town then it is quite likely that you will see smoke should you then use a fuller throttle opening, say when joining a motorway.

This is true whether the vehicle has been mapped or not.

Boost pressure would not normally be changed, although less scrupulous companies may do this as a cheap option. This is often the way the add on box works , I believe.

A good remap will alter fuel metering etc , similar to putting the vehicle on a rolling road and adjusting the ECU on an individual basis.

I think there is someone on this forum who does remapping and maybe he can offer some more detailed advice.

IMO a remap is an excellent option IF done properly.


----------



## teemyob

*Thanks*

Thanks John,

I do like that footnote!

Trev


----------



## hil26

If you click on buy now, for two tuned files - price comes up at £447


----------

